

Rackspace Cloud Outage Resolutions - taf2
https://community.rackspace.com/general/f/34/t/841

======
mattdeboard
I just got this email. I'd sure like to know what this is in reference to. We
had significant enough issues with Rackspace that we decided to move our whole
system over to AWS.

